# أهمية العقيدة فى الحياة الروحية



## النهيسى (27 أغسطس 2010)

أهمية العقيدة فى الحياة الروحية  

 نيافه الانبا ابرام – اسقف الفيوم 

العقيدة هى ما تهتم بدراسة حقائق الإيمان المسيحى، بهدف عرض المسيحية عرضاً علمياً. ومن الناحية الكنسية فإن العقيدة لا توجد منفصلة عن الكنيسة، فالكنيسة هى التى تشرح وتفسر العقيدة الأرثوذكسية والعقيدة الأرثوذكسية هى عقيدة للحياة، والعشرة مع الرب يسوع، وملائكته، وقديسيه.
لهذا عندما نسعى لحياة روحية سليمة يجب أن تكون هناك عقيدة أرثوذكسية. فالأرثوذكسية فى عقائدها التى تؤمن بها الثالوث القدوس، والطبيعة الواحدة لشخص الرب يسوع من طبيعتين فى اتحاد كامل، لها مشيئة واحدة. وكذلك سر الأفخارستيا الذى به نتحد مع الرب فى جسده ودمه، فهو يثبت فينا ونحن نثبت فيه. كل هذا له أكبر الأثر فى توجيه الحياة الروحية.هناك دعوات طائشة فى هذه الأيام تنادى بالإقلال من أهمية العقيدة، وتتصور إمكانية قيام حياة روحية مسيحية دون الاهتمام بالعقيدة، زعماً بأن الحياة المسيحية هى علاقة روحية وتقوية وعاطفية مع الله، دون الانشغال بالعقيدة، تحت أسم "اللاطائفية".
ولكن فى الحقيقة يخطئ كل من يظن أن المسيحية هى تقوى وعاطفة فقط، أما العقيدة فلا أهمية لها. ولكن الحقيقة هى أن أرثوذكسية الحياة الروحية، لا تنفصل بل مرتبطة بأرثوذكسية العقيدة. فالعقيدة الأرثوذكسية مرتبطة بحياة الكنيسة كارتباط المجرى بالنهر، فلا يمكن أن تكون كنيسة بدون عقيدة، ولا يمكن أن تفهم العقيدة بعيدة عن الكنيسة ونرى ذلك من خلال :
أولاً : أرثوذكسية العقيدة المسيحية :
كلمة أرثوذكسية تعنى التعليم الحق أو المستقيم أو الأصيل أو السليم. والعقيدة الأرثوذكسية سميت هكذا قبل الانشقاق الكنسى فى خلقيدونية عام 451م. كما أنها (العقيدة الأرثوذكسية) عقيدة مبنية على التعليم الكتابى والتسليم الرسولى، كما حفظها وشرحها الأباء الأولين. لذلك عاشت الكنيسة الأولى محافظة على أرثوذكسية العقيدة، لأنها تراها أساساً للحياة الروحية المسيحية السليمة.
أ- أرثوذكسية العقيدة فى الكتاب المقدس :
الكتاب المقدس الذى يكلمنا عن الفضائل الروحية، هو نفسه الذى يشرح ويؤكد لنا العقائد التى نؤمن بها. ولم يفصل بين التقوى والعقيدة. ولا توجد عقيدة أرثوذكسية بدون سند من الكتاب المقدس، فعلى سبيل المثال:
† أسرار الكنيسة، نجد بالكتاب المقدس. أن الله هو الذى أسس السر. وأمر تلاميذه بأستمراريته..
† كذلك العقائد الأرثوذكسية الأخرى مثل التبرير والخلاص نجدها مشروحة لنا فى رسالة القديس بولس إلى غلاطية .
† وسر الكهنوت يأسسه السيد المسيح فى (يو 21:20-23) ويشرح القديس بولس فى رسالته إلى العبرانيين مؤكداً سر الكهنوت المسيحى، وسموه عن كهنوت العهد القديم.
† وها هو القديس يعقوب فى رسالته يشرح لنا ارتباط الإيمان بالأعمال، وكيف أن الإيمان بدون أعمال ميت.
† كما نجد رسائل كتبت للردود على البدع والهرطقات والأنشقاقات فنجد القديس بولس الرسول فى رسالة كورنثوس يحذر قائلاً: "ولكنى اطلب إليكم أيها الأخوة باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح أن تقولوا جميعكم قولاً واحداً ولا يكون بينكم أنشقاقات بل كونوا كاملين فى فكر واحد ورأى واحد" (1كو 10:1)، وهذا يبين أهمية العقيدة الواحدة السليمة فى حياة الكنيسة.وإنجيل القديس يوحنا كتب ليثبت لاهوت السيد المسيح خاصة الذين أرادوا أن يشككوا المؤمنين
فى ألوهيه الرب يسوع - ولهذا نجده فى بدء الإنجيل يؤكد أن السيد المسيح هو كلمة الله الأزلى "فى البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله" (يو 1:1).ومن خلال الإنجيل نجد أن كل إصحاح يثبت لاهوت السيد المسيح من زاوية تختلف عن الأخرى. ويختم كلماته فى (يو 30:20،31): "آيات أخرى كثيرة صنعها يسوع أمام تلاميذه لم تكتب فى هذا الكتاب، وإنما كتبت هذه لتؤمنـوا أن يسوع هو ابن الله. ولكى تكون لكم إذا أمنتم حياة بإسمه".
وهكذا يبين أن الحياة مرتبطة بشخصه الإلهى، والإيمان به كإله ومخلص وفادى، يؤكد الإنجيل على أن هذه عقيدة أساسية فى حياة الإنسان الروحية.
والكتاب المقدس يحذر من التعاليم الغريبة، والمعلمين الكذبة، والذين يعلمون بتعاليم غير التى تسلمها آبائنا، فيقول القديس بولس لتلميذه الأسقف تيموثاوس: "إن كان أحد يعلم تعليما آخر ولا يوافق كلمات ربنا يسوع المسيح الصحيحة، والتعليم الذى هو حسب التقوى.. تجنب مثل هؤلاء" (1تى 3:6).
ب- أرثوذكسية العقيدة فى صياغة قانون الإيمان والليتورجيا :
بجانب الكتاب المقدس فنجد عقيدة الأيمان بالله الواحد، الثالوث القدوس، والتجسد، والفداء، وإنبثاق الروح القدس من الأب، والقيامة العامة، والحياة الأخرى، ونجد العقيدة مصاغة فى قانون الإيمان الذى نؤمن به ونحياه فى حياتنا. وفى الليتورجيا الكنسية التى نحياها ونعيشها فى كل وقت، نجد العقيدة كحياة فى القداس الإلهى. نجـد قصة تاريخ خلاص الإنسان، ومعها نجد الكنيسة تحيا هذا الخلاص أيضاً من خلال صلوات القداس والتناول من الجسد والدم الأقدسين، فنجد صلوات القداس، تتحدث عن لاهوت السيد المسيح.. وعن تجسده، والصلب، والقيامة، والحياة الأبدية .وتبين لنا كيف نحياها من خلال ثباتنا فى الله بالتناول من جسده ودمه.
ثانياً: أرثوذكسية السلوك وارتباط العقيدة بالحياة
الذى يؤمن بعقيدة سليمة، يحيا حياة روحية سليمة، ويسلك فى حياته اليومية بهذه العقيدة، كسلوك حياتى يومى. وهناك بعض الأمثلة على ذلك :
أ- لا توجد روحانية بدون عقيدة سليمة : فنحن نؤمن أن الإيمان والأعمال مرتبطان معاً والإيمان هو الذى يقدم الأعمال، فكثير من الديانات غير المسيحية مثل البوذية وغيرها يقدمون أصواماً ربما أكثر من المسيحيين، ولكن ما قيمتها بدون إيمان بالسيد المسيح.لقد كان كيرنيليوس يصنع أعمالاً حسنة، لكنها كملت بعد قبوله الإيمان بالمسيح. فالعقيدة، والإيمان، والحياة الروحية، وكل ما يقدمه
الأرثوذكسى من صلوات وأصوام وأعمال صالحة، مقدسة بالروح القدس. الذى تجعله يأخذ من استحقاقات الفداء وبركات الخلاص، لكى ننال عربون الحياة الأبدية.وما يقدم بدون مشاركة الروح القدس، يصبح عملاً أخلاقياً، ورياضة روحية، وعملاً إجتماعياً بحتاً.
ب- الأرثوذكسية تؤمن بأن هناك عمل لنعمه الله : "من خلال عطاياه فى الأسرار المقدسة" كما تؤمن أنه أى جهاد روحى لا فائدة منه بدون نعمه الله. كذلك أيضاً نعمه الله لا تعمل فى الإنسان بدون جهاد منه.فكما يقول القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم: "النعمة لا تعمل فى المستلقين على ظهورهم".
ج- الأرثوذكسية تجعلنا نعيش الوحدة الكنسية من خلال الأسرار فمثلاً :
† سر التناول نتحد فى شركة سرية مع الرب يسوع..
† وفى الصلوات نتحد جميعاً بالروح والفكر والوجدان. فكل مؤمن حسب رتبته فى الكنيسة له دور، الكاهن والشماس والشعب، فى إتحاد يقدمون صلوات بوحدانية قلب وفكر. وكذا صلوات الأجبية تجمعنا صلواتها فى وحدانية، حتى لو كنا فى أماكن متفرقة.. فى مناسبة خاصة للرب نتجمع ونصلى..
د– الأرثوذكسية تجعلنا نحب كل العالم : نصلى من أجل الهواء الصالح والأرض. نصلى من أجل مياه الأنهار. من أجل المسافرين والمرضى والراقدين،
نصلى من أجل الأرملة والغريب. نصلى من أجل الوطن.. ورئيس الجمهورية والوزراء والمحافظين.. من أجل الجميع.
هـ- الأرثوذكسية تجعلنا نسلك تجاه الإنسان والبيئة بسلوك مسيحى حقيقى : فعلى سبيل المثال فى القداس الإلهى نصلى من أجل الأرملة، واليتيم والغريب والضيف.. الخ.فلا يمكن للإنسان الأرثوذكسى أن يصلى بذلك، ويسلك بعدم إكرام للأرملة، واليتيم والغريب، والضيف. كذلك نصلى من أجل مياه النهر، والهواء الصالح، وثمار الأرض.. الخ. فلا يمكن للإنسان المسيحى الأرثوذكسى أن يلوث مياه النهر، أو يتلف الأشجار، أو يلوث الهواء.. الخ.
ثالثاً: كيف أساعد من أخدمهم أن يحيوا الحياة الأرثوذكسية؟
كعقيدة وحياة بالروح : هناك ثلاثة أمور أساسية فى ذلك :
1- توضيح أن العلاقة بشخص الرب يسوع : يجب أن تكون علاقة كاملة (أى نعرف عن الرب يسوع شخصيته، وتعاليمه، وما قدمه لنا). ونتمسك بحب بكل ما يطلبه منا، ونحيا حسب وصاياه.
2- التعليم المستمر : كما تقول الدسقوليه (أمحو الذنب بالتعليم). وبشرح عقائد الكنيسة وطقوسها. وأسرارها وتوضيح كل ما جاء عنها في الكتاب المقدس بطريقة معاشة.
3- المرجعية الكنسية : بجانب تعاليم الأباء الأولين الذين سلموا لنا الإيمان، يجب الرجوع إلى شروحاتهم وتفاسيرهم، والرجوع إلى فكر الكنيسة، ممثلاً فى آباءها المعاصرين، ليقدموا شرحاً وتفسيراً للأمور التى يصعب فهمها.

​


----------

